

JQueryMediator - a better Mediator pattern for jQuery - jasonmcaffee
https://github.com/jasonmcaffee/jQueryMediator

======
jasonmcaffee
HN, please take a look at the new library I released today called
jQueryMediator.

[https://github.com/jasonmcaffee/jQueryMediator](https://github.com/jasonmcaffee/jQueryMediator)

Typical mediators for dom libraries such as jQuery, tend to poorly abstract
the underlying API, and lead to an inconvenient, verbose syntax that resonates
throughout your code base.

This project provides a jQuery API mediator that can be used in a manner that
is indistinguishable from jQuery.

If you find it necessary to use a mediator for jQuery, you should definitely
give this library a try.

You can test out the API by going here and selecting Project -> Fork

[https://codio.com/jasonmcaffee/jQueryMediator/master/tree/te...](https://codio.com/jasonmcaffee/jQueryMediator/master/tree/test/jQueryMediator-
spec.js)

(side note: codio.com is awesome, you should check it out)

Feedback appreciated!

